#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Раньджана (он же тибетский ланча/ланца/ланза и т.п.)

## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Во вложении - соответствие шрифта тибетскому написанию санскритского алфавита.

Здесь более полное соответствие санскритскому алфавиту:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ranjana_script

----------

Доржик (17.11.2010), Лакшми (17.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Во вложении - соответствие шрифта тибетскому написанию санскритского алфавита.
> 
> Здесь более полное соответствие санскритскому алфавиту:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ranjana_script


Александр. ba (тибетское) по крайней мере соответствует двум различным санскритским согласным. Не совсем полные таблицы.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Там вроде обычный порядок санскритского алфавита и поэтому тиб. ba здесь соттвествует санскр. b ब

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Там вроде обычный порядок санскритского алфавита и поэтому тиб. ba здесь соттвествует санскр. b ब


При изучении чтения мантр и имен на санскрите выясняется, что еще соответствует и другому слогу в санскрите. Похоже, что ब b и व v.
Попробуй поискать в санскритских словарях слова vasudhara и basudhara, а будет по тибетски написано ba su dha ra. Второе не найдешь. Опять же не найдешь и bajra (vajra).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Попробуй поискать в санскритских словарях слова vasudhara и basudhara, а будет по тибетски написано ba su dha ra.


Есть такое. Но здесь-то речь именно о санскрите  :Smilie:  а не о том почему на тибетском санскр. b и v иногда встречается как одно ba, а иногда чётко соответствует как в ряде аали-каали (ba для санскр. b и wa для санскр. v).
(этот ряд по сути и приведён на изображении).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Есть такое. Но здесь-то речь именно о санскрите  а не о том почему на тибетском санскр. b и v иногда встречается как одно ba, а иногда чётко соответствует как в ряде аали-каали (ba для санскр. b и wa для санскр. v).
> (этот ряд по сути и приведён на изображении).


Александр. это "иногда" встречается постоянно при написании слова badzra (vajra).  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Ещё информация о ланче/раньджане:
http://www.lantsha-vartu.org/lantshascript/index.html
там же ttf шрифт.

И немного здесь (англ.):
http://www.omniglot.com/writing/ranjana.htm

----------

Доржик (17.11.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ещё информация о ланче/раньджане:
> http://www.lantsha-vartu.org/lantshascript/index.html
> там же ttf шрифт.
> 
> И немного здесь (англ.):
> http://www.omniglot.com/writing/ranjana.htm


Кстати. Там есть еще один забавный момент. Иногда на тибетском прописывают долгую гласную при написании чего-то санскритского. На поверку оказывается, что это буква а, которая относится к следующего слогу или слову и к долготе гласных отношения не имеет. Это так, для небольшой справки.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (17.11.2010), Доржик (17.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Александр. это "иногда" встречается постоянно при написании слова badzra (vajra).


я понимаю  :Smilie:  но почему его записывают не в соответствии с разработанным самими же тибетцами сопоставлением тиб. и санскр. букв (как в цепочке аали-каали, когда wa для v)? я не знаю, да и тема не об этом.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Кстати раньджана в планах на добавление в юникод.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Видео по изучению шрифта:

----------

Pema Sonam (17.11.2010), Rushny (22.12.2010), Доржик (17.11.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Алфавит раньджана. (pdf брошюра в 47 листов).

----------

Rushny (22.12.2010), Zosia (10.11.2013), Доржик (17.11.2010)

----------


## Лакшми

Читала статью про индийские имена, где говорилось, что некоторые буквы со времинем исказились в современно хинди, и многих санскитских текстах. 
Что нынешнее имя Биная, на самом дела Виная, Басанта - Васанта, Басудэва - Васудева. 
Там говорилось, что с точки зрения правильного санскрита должно быть V. 
Ничего в этом не понимаю, но запомнилось !
Возможно есть еще какие-нибудь источники на эту тему.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Книга "Введение в письменность раньджана"

Сама книга на китайском, но т.к. там есть сам санскрит с латинской транслитерацией то может быть полезной.


蘭札體梵字入門
Lánzhá tĭfàn zì rùmén
Introduction to Ranjana Script
Автор: 林光明 (Lín Guāngmíng)
Дата: 2004
Страниц: 320
Формат / Качество: PDF / 600 dpi
Размер: 139 MB


Нет несколько незначительных страниц (титульная страница, содержание, введение, реклама).

----------

Rushny (22.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2010)

----------


## Rushny

> Похоже, что ब b и व v.





> некоторые буквы со времинем исказились в современно хинди, и многих санскитских текстах. 
> Что нынешнее имя Биная, на самом дела Виная, Басанта - Васанта, Басудэва - Васудева.


Одним из самых ярких впечатлений от общения с санскритологами из самых разных стран на тему фонетики и правильности произношения звуков на санскрите, стало их общее "единогласное" наблюдение: тибетцам, в силу особенностей речевых движений тибетского языка, было и осталось по сей день крайне трудно вымолвить звук "_в_" в начале слова. Поэтому он повсеместно заменяется на "_б_". 
Позже особенности данного произношения были перенесены на письмо. В частности, так родился шедевр транслитерации мантр на санскрите "с тибетским произношением".
Справедливости ради следует отметить, что в этом эпохальном процессе пострадал не только звук "_в_", но и многие другие. Например, можно почти везде встретить "РАЗА" вместо "РАДЖА", или "БИШО" ("БИСО") вместо "ВИШВА"…

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Одним из самых ярких впечатлений от общения с санскритологами из самых разных стран на тему фонетики и правильности произношения звуков на санскрите, стало их общее "единогласное" наблюдение: тибетцам, в силу особенностей речевых движений тибетского языка, было и осталось по сей день крайне трудно вымолвить звук "_в_" в начале слова. Поэтому он повсеместно заменяется на "_б_".


Не повсеместно, по разному бывает, например "ом вагишвари....". Но опять замечу, это вопрос не по теме.

----------

